# Leather Adhesives



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 24, 2019)

Has anyone had any luck glueing together cracks in leather saddles, with this leather/fabric adhesive?


----------



## Dave K (Feb 24, 2019)

Have glued lots of edge cracks and glued down bad edges with tear mender.  Have not glued any crack or tears not at the edge but assume it will do the job.

Actually repaired this one earlier today.  Probably half of the edges had come loose.

Also best to soften the leather with some obenauf leather preservative.
https://www.obenaufs.com/heavy-duty-leather-preservative-s/111.htm


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 24, 2019)

Iv tried that out it works fantastic, got the idea from bulldog here on the Cabe . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Handyman (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm about to glue down the edges on a saddle that I own.  I was planning to simply use "Gorilla Glue", something I have already.  Has anyone used this glue with decent results??  I'm thinking how can one glue be significantly better or worse than another ?  Also, being a good Italian boy, my mother told me olive oil works for EVERYTHING !!!  I was planning on using that to soften the leather a bit before applying the glue ?  Has anyone used olive oil on leather to soften it?  
Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## vincev (Feb 26, 2019)

I really like Shoe Goo sold at Ace.It comes in black or clear. It really holds and stays somewhat flexible.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 26, 2019)

I've used V.L.P. Vinyl, leather, Plastic adhesive. Works wonderful on Vinyl


----------



## Boris (Feb 27, 2019)

Handyman said:


> I'm about to glue down the edges on a saddle that I own.  I was planning to simply use "Gorilla Glue", something I have already.  Has anyone used this glue with decent results??  I'm thinking how can one glue be significantly better or worse than another ?  Also, being a good Italian boy, my mother told me olive oil works for EVERYTHING !!!  I was planning on using that to soften the leather a bit before applying the glue ?  Has anyone used olive oil on leather to soften it?
> Pete in Fitchburg




Being overly cautious here, but I'm just wondering if you might want to oil after gluing. The oil probably wouldn't penetrate the leather as quick as to resist the glue, but it might. I use E6000 craft glue with good results when gluing down loose seat leather, and secure it with a length of tire tube for the required 24 hour drying time. The E6000 creates a very strong bond. It's what I use on my custom reflectors.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 27, 2019)

Boris said:


> Being overly cautious here, but I'm just wondering if you might want to oil after gluing. The oil probably wouldn't penetrate the leather as quick as to resist the glue, but it might. I use E6000 craft glue with good results when gluing down loose seat leather, and secure it with a length of tire tube for the required 24 hour drying time. The E6000 creates a very strong bond. It's what I use on my custom reflectors.




I like E6000 Industrial. Good stuff, use is at work all the time.


----------

